# Looks like Levi’s out with a broken wrist.



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

:nonod:


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Yep, per Lance's and Levi's Twitters.

Cr*p.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/news-flash-leipheimer-out-of-the-tour-with-broken-wrist


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Scaphoid fracture? Thats it? I've had a scaphoid fracture in my left wrist for the past 3 years and I still ride. Suck it up Levi!


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Not good :/


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

What a lightweight!

Visentini won the 86 Giro with a broken wrist.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

HTFU Levi. : )


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

i dont understand why he doesnt focus on the vuelta and get the powerhouse team behind him. He will round out his career with a grand tour win. Why waste any more time doing donkey work for lance and conti.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

damn.. great loss to astana.. one less powerful domestique.... left kloden... other teams and gc contenders have better hope now..


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Sure wish Horner was on the tour team now.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn this really sucks. I only found out after watching tv a couple of minutes ago.

The biggest pity though is that he would have been a great domestique and also finished very well too.

And he's also such a class act.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Bummer. I've become a big fan of levi's. 
Astana is still way stronger than the others and there won't be much of a diff in the outcome


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow... this sucks. Poor Levi.. He looked like he was doing well. What a way to end the tour. He must be extremely upset..


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Why can't he ride with the wrist?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

jhamlin38 said:


> Astana is still way stronger than the others and there won't be much of a diff in the outcome



Astana is stronger, but this still might make a difference. It might make other teams more likely to attack. And it makes it quite a bit more likely that there will be a situation where LA and AC are isolated in the front group... and thus decisions must be made... decisions that might not need be made if Levi was there with them.

I'm not saying losing Levi will make a decisive difference, not by a long shot. But it will make a difference, you don't lose that kind of rider without it having a significant effect.


----------



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm sure he is hurting. Don't assume every scaphoid break is the same.

I love this little dude, and am very sorry to hear of this withdrawal. He wasn't going to win this Tour anyway, obviously, but another podium would have been great. I hope they try to get him the Vuelta win.

As for Astana, it matters, but not enough. LA or AC will still win. How this affects which one will win, I know not, but I can't imagine Levi riding for AC against LA, so if there's really a feud, I think LA just lost an ally.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

lameness.

Well, maybe this will weaken astana and make attacks more possible, per hoo's post.

ATTAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

j3fri said:


> damn.. great loss to astana.. one less powerful domestique.... left kloden... ..


correction -- Astana has two powerful domestiques left: Kloden and .... Armstrong. <ducks>


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> What a lightweight!
> 
> Visentini won the 86 Giro with a broken wrist.


He's a maniac, maniac on the floor.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I really, _really_ hate to see that happen to Levi. He was having a great tour. He's one of my favorite riders.

Crap!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry Levi. I was looking forward to watching you in the Alps. Heal Fast


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

jd3 said:


> Sorry Levi. I was looking forward to watching you in the Alps. Heal Fast


+1. Big Levi fan here. One of the good guys, class act. I'm bummed.  I was hoping to see a podium finish for him.


----------



## tn29'er (Jan 11, 2005)

*Even though he was doping*

I am still impressed with Tyler Hamilton's finish a few years back with the broken collarbone. Wasn't taking any painkillers to my recollection and ground down his teeth because of how hard he was grimacing. Dude is a stud


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*uh no*



tn29'er said:


> I am still impressed with Tyler Hamilton's finish a few years back with the broken collarbone. Wasn't taking any painkillers to my recollection and ground down his teeth because of how hard he was grimacing. Dude is a stud


Tyler has done great things on the bike, especially stage 8 of the 2003 tdf, a very great display. BUT, he couls also use a tad more work in the dumb decision dept


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Strange coincidence that Levi and The Pope both break their wrists on the same day.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Strange coincidence that Levi and The Pope both break their wrists on the same day.


I have a little shrine in my house to Levi, The Pope, and Carrot Top.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Carrot Top is someone who should have a broken wrist.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Levi should have just walked it off, like the Pope will.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

The bandages and sling look like overkill to me. Sad to see him out. 
But on the other hand, everyone in my Tour Day France pool picked Levi except me!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

JaeP said:


> The bandages and sling look like overkill to me. Sad to see him out.
> But on the other hand, everyone in my Tour Day France pool picked Levi except me!


Well you didn't break it and so you wouldn't know how bad it was anyway.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Carrot Top is someone who should have a broken wrist.


By ripping his arm off and beating him over the head with it until it shatters into pieces.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

JaeP said:


> The bandages and sling look like overkill to me. Sad to see him out.
> But on the other hand, everyone in my Tour Day France pool picked Levi except me!



It's really not. Scaphoid's are notoriously difficult to heal, hence all the support. If i had a cast and sling like that, mine prob would have healed and I wouldnt still be riding with a broken one. And they do hurt like hell and swell up a ton right after the break. 

Also, why was everyone in your pool picking Levi to win the tour? I love him, but it was never the plan for him to be the team leader. Both Alberto and Lance would have to fail spectactularly for him to be come Astana's GC man.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

He had surgery today.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Bruyneel right now is wishing he had the discretion to go with Horner and not have his hand forced by the Kazakh mafia to start the last guy selected, Dimitri Muravyev. Horner is a goat on the flats and the hills. Plus he was one of the 3 amigos, Horner Lance and Levi had developed a good bond the first 10 stages of the Giro and then at Gila and at Nevada City Classic.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just had my scaphoid fracture cast removed two days ago, after seven weeks. I did fall off my bike, but obviously not in the TDF. Like Levi's, mine did not feel broken at first either, and I rode 150 miles without realizing I had a real problem. Scaphoids are very hard to heal, however, and treating them quickly is important. Even if he had toughed it out for another 10 days he would be risking more serious damage and probably even longer rehabilitation. He could not hold a handlebar with a cast--at least I couldn't--because the cast will disable his thumb.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> What a lightweight!
> 
> Visentini won the 86 Giro with a broken wrist.



ya man.. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

JohnnyChance said:


> Also, why was everyone in your pool picking Levi to win the tour? I love him, but it was never the plan for him to be the team leader. Both Alberto and Lance would have to fail spectactularly for him to be come Astana's GC man.


Actually our Pool involves picking our top 10 GC riders. At the end of the Tour whatever ranking a rider is on GC is the number of points that rider gets. Then we add up all the points for our 10 riders and the person with the lowest score wins. DNF riders get 70 points.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

JaeP said:


> Actually our Pool involves picking our top 10 GC riders. At the end of the Tour whatever ranking a rider is on GC is the number of points that rider gets. Then we add up all the points for our 10 riders and the person with the lowest score wins. DNF riders get 70 points.


Ahh, thats pretty cool.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

How can anyone judge his injury without having seen it. The last thing a pro racer of Levi's caliber wants to do is watch the Tour de France ride away without them. I am sure that if it were possible for him to complete the race, he would. 

Not all bone breaks are the same. I had a car hit me on a bike ride several years ago (hit and run; I can remember the looks on the couple in the car's faces when they backed up, pulled around, and drove away) and I broke two metacarpals in my right hand and exposed the bone on my left elbow. I had to get stitches and a small splint on my hand, but it was not a big deal and I was able to go on with my life without many problems. In 2006, I had an injury that broke my wrist and I had to have a year of OT to be able to write my name and eat with a fork again and I STILL struggle to shift gears on my bike. Sometimes I even struggle to make it through long rides without suffering pain in that wrist. 

I've broken many bones and suffered dislocations, but the wrist break was the most permanantly damaging injury of them all.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*seriously...*



ttug said:


> Tyler has done great things on the bike, especially stage 8 of the 2003 tdf, a very great display. BUT, he couls also use a tad more work in the dumb decision dept


the guy has chronic depression, admits taking dietary supplements he knew were on the list of banned substances to treat it, retires willingly with acceptance of such a decision...
.....I think until you and others suffer from chronic depression and its life affects, there is no room for judgement...he did his time for the homologous blood doping thing (yes, a dumb decision)....the second offense just made me believe he was tired and needed some help outside of the professional cycling microscope...


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Big bummer for Levi and the team. I was hoping he would have some great days later in the tour and he said he was feeling good. He was obviously unhappy about having the race go off without him. 

/Come to think of it I've never seen Levi and the Pope at the same time.


----------

